# Critter Crumbs Homemade Food



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

*All Natural Homemade Foods:
*Good for plecos, snails, fish and shrimp.
For pricing and availability please see my site, link below.

*Veggie*
For Veggie Lovers 
The main ingredients are a medley of brocolli, peas, green beans and sweet potatoes.

*Sweet Potato*
High in Carotene
For Veggie Lovers

The main ingredient is sweet potatoes, the only protein in this recipe comes from plant matter.

*Regular*
Mostly veggies, with small amount of protein from salmon.

The main ingredient is a medley of vegetables which consists of peas, green beans, 
sweet potatoes, broccoli, red peppers, and small amount of salmon as most veggie eating fish eat some meat.

*Seafood*
For Meat Lovers

The main ingredient is a mix of seafood & fish which consists of 
shrimp, clams, squid, mussels, cuttlefish, salmon and escargot.

*Seafood & Sweet Potato*
High in Carotene
For Meat Lovers

The main ingredient is a mix of seafood & fish which consists of 
shrimp, clams, squid, mussels, cuttlefish, salmon, escargot and sweet potato.

*Shrimp & Sweet Potato*
]High in Carotene
For Meat Lovers

*Variety Package*
You will receive all 6 varieties, 25 grams of each, totaling 150 g

*Sampler Package*
You will receive all 6 varieties, 10 grams of each, totaling 60 g

Three recipes contain:
Salmon for protein and Omega 3 Fatty Acids

Pure Hawaiin spirulina for protein(all recipes)
Betacarotene from sweet potatoes for it's antioxidant properties and natural colour enhancing properties (all recipes)
Garlic which is rich in antioxidants and helps improve the immune system(all recipes)

My food is dehydrated with low heat to preserve nutrients.

*New Critter Crumbs Special Blend*

Seafood, Sea Vegetables, Sweet Potatoes, Garlic, Mixed Greens, Fruits and healing clay.
For more info such as pricing and availability :
www.pamelajo.webs.com

Thanks for looking,
Pam


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

This is some great food for catfish and plecos, I'm hoping to pick some up at the St. Catherines auction on Oct. 21st.


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

bob123 said:


> This is some great food for catfish and plecos, I'm hoping to pick some up at the St. Catherines auction on Oct. 21st.


Thanks Bob,
There will be 6 bags up for auction. I can also take orders for anyone attending, saves on shipping. Just check my site for availability. Regular is dehydrating right now and should be ready by Tuesday. Then will be doing a batch of seafood. 
I will try to have some samples with me.


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

Regular is ready!!


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

Fresh batch of seafood is now available.


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

Fresh batch of shrimp and sweet potato ready.


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

They will be some up for auction at St. Catharines on Sunday October 21!


----------

